# New Blazer "mini" vanes for 2005



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Cool*

 Well it looks like I'm going to be shooting these for 3D. My X vanes did me well but these look super cool. I hope to give them a try soon.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Stick one of Nick's vane-less turbo nocks behind it and I be it works great


----------



## archer0545 (Nov 28, 2004)

I bought some Blazers this fall to hunt with. I had wraps on my Glod tip pro's and the vanes all came off quickly. I stipped the wraps and they still refused to stick. Tried cleaning the bases and not cleaning them. Had no luck at all. I was using fastfletch. Does anyone know if that could be the reason? I use that on all my other vanes with no problem. I really like the blazers but they gotta stick to steer! Solutions????


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

I got some of the new Mini vanes and also the regular blazer.
I did some hooter shooting with my prototype T-4 vanes and was very impressed with their performance.
Even though the mini vane is recommended for mechanicals. I made up a little 4 fletch with the mini and was flying muzzies, montecs, red furies quite well at 50 yds. The three fletch blazer is sweet with the T-4 prototype.

I am supposed to finally have the T-4 from the production mold on the 17 th of Dec.
I used the Bohning fletch tite glue . I do a little light sanding on the carbon shaft before I glue them.

I learned a little trick for gluing with any of the super glue type glues.
Do not clean you shaft with solvents. soak you shaft , aluminum or carbon in water for a few minutes before using a super glue then wipe with a clean paper towel. 
Super Glues are attracted to bond to moisture . and will really set well.


----------



## archer0545 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nick Thanks for the info. I'll give them another try!


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Also Bohning has a new fletch tite platinum that is a more agressive solvent glue that I have used and it works quite well with carbons and the bohning vanes. Also on the bohning package they recommend not to clean the vanes.


----------



## deertraks (Aug 13, 2003)

Nick, will the T-4 be in left hand rotation also? I use a left hand helical clamp on my bitzenburger. With the T-4 it should really spin.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

We are only making it in right hand rotation.
We found in early testing that the TURBO spins so fast that the torque it produced can actually unwind broadheads in flight if it is spinning to the left.
most broadheads have right hand threads. 
I am a lefty and without thinking I made my first TURBO NOCK prototypes with a left twist. I now have a hole in my steel barn siding where an arrow hit after loosing a broadhead in mid flight
The right hand twist of the T-4 actually will tighten you broadhead. This is a good thing.
SOOO If you want to use them you will have to get a new clamp.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

Can somebody explain what makes the Blazer more effective than a same size vane ?
And what is the difference between the "Blazer" and the "X" vane ?
They aren't available in France, so couldn't even give them a close examination.
Want to try them though.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

andy_smaga said:


> Can somebody explain what makes the Blazer more effective than a same size vane ?
> And what is the difference between the "Blazer" and the "X" vane ?
> They aren't available in France, so couldn't even give them a close examination.
> Want to try them though.



The concept behind the blazer is to have a higher profile vane to better guide the shaft.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

What is wind drift like with these vanes?


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

first, ineed to say hello to jon. how the heck are ya!miss you at martin! they need to bring you back to walla walla.  anyway i shot the new mini blazers
and the group as good as the blazers! i do not understand the problem with them sticking to the arrows? we use flex tite glue on them and never had a problem. we clean the arrow with mek, and stick them on .no problem.you can buy mek at your local paint store.you guys might want to try that. see ya jon


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi Merlin apple dlyx ( I can not spell today)

I did some testing with the blazers with my hooter shooter at 50 yds with broadheads. They were less affected by cross wind than a full size vane
I also took some Duravane 3d and some bohning mini blazers and cut them in half and used the t-4 prototype with three vanes basically half the size of any small vane out there and stabilized broadheads


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm thinking I'll go with the quick spin 1.5's" for my outdoor Olympic style arrows. 

Dylan


----------



## Short Draw (Dec 6, 2003)

*Mini-Blazers- Way Cool!*

The mini Balzers will prove to be an excellent vane for your outdoor target shafts. I used the X vanes last year with very good results, but tried a few mini blazers and decided I liked the way they look better- so that's what I'm going to use. They group a bit better too.

I am also using the regular blazer for indoor spot shooting for the past two years. I'm getting excellent control and do not have to worry about fletching contact either. I would recommend using the Blazers for indoor.

As far as the adhesion mentioned, I have never experienced the problem above. I do not touch the vanes. I do lightly sandpaper the shaft (carbon), wash the shaft in water with a small amount of soap, and paper towel dry. Then I use Bohning's Platinum glue, and let sit in the clamp for 2-3 minutes and wait 24 hours before shooting. The vanes have always stuck tight for me.

Scott


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

I love the blazer vanes and the new mini's should be awesome. I just wish they would do something about their naming convention of colors.

I can't tell you how many times I have ordered Orange blazers and got different colors. I believe I have 4 different orange colors in stock now.  I just wanted the "Blaze" orange ones. 

How about naming then burnt orange, blaze orange, transparent orange. 
And don't get me started on the Green ones. How about Dark Green, Olive, and Lime. Not Green, Neon Green & Flourescent Green. So which one is the Lime? Neon or Flo? arrgghh.

The distributors don't know which are which either.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

*mini blazer vanes*

Chris,

When we these be available to purchase?


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't believe they will be available until sometime in January. I'll try to find out more this week or at the ATA show on Jan 5-8th


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Mini Quickspins*

Does anyone know when the new mini quickspins are coming out? Would like to see how they shoot. Really haven't heard anything about them, are they for tarhet points only or are they for BH also?

Tim


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 31, 2004)

What tricks do you have for installing the Blazers or the Quick Spins on carbon arrows? Slight offset, type of glue, etc...???

Thanks!


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

Installing on carbon... just use Goat Tuff glue. It works great.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

Anyone know where I can purchase some mini blazer vanes from? Are they even available yet?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

If you don't want to wait for your dealer to get them you can order direct from them (Bohning) at 1-800-253-0136.
I got thenumber in an e-mail from them recently when I was asking about the new X vanes.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks, I will give them a call Monday!


----------

